# Memorial weekend collision



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

For those that have not heard on seen the reports yet, there was a collision between a sailing vessel and a center console at Galveston Channel #1 right there at Fort Point. The center console left the scene with the Captian of the sailboat in the water. The passenger on the sail boat was able to get him back on the boat. He is now in icy in critical condition. An a coward is on the run.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

prayers out to the captain ..... hope the scum bag get's what he deserves.......

speckcaster


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope the pos who ran gets what he deserves. People like that deserve to be buried neck deep in a fire ant mound.


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

What a piece of ****

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Think its time for some type of license to operate a pleasure craft(boat,jetski ect..) Also a zero tolerence for all alcohol on board with few exceptions. Over 50 percent of people operating watercrafts have no clue how to do so safely. IMO!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Sad. What a turd bag. One of the reasons you wont catch me out there on big weekends.


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at the kemah channel saturday and seen some really ignorant moves by some of the folks in their sail boats and much bigger boats. A lot of those people either just don't know or are really really stupid and inconsiderate of their surroundings. There really needs to be some sort of class to teach the ignorant folk how to use their boats. I was amazed.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Also a zero tolerence for all alcohol on board with few exceptions. IMO!


How about quit making more laws for those who obey the laws and operate safely, and go after the ones who don't. :headknock


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

David I'm with you... No alcohol on the boat period... No matter who's not drinking.... Want beer drink it on land and not in a boat...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, it's worked out real well in cars hasn't it?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

boom! said:


> Yeah, it's worked out real well in cars hasn't it?




[/LIST
Didn't know we were talking about cars but there is a law that prevents open containers in cars... A boat is a little diffrent.. at least in a car you have to choice to wear a seatbelt to prevent being ejected... If the driver of the boat decides to do something stupid and throw you out now you have to worry about drowning etc etc... So yea ill stand by my vote of no alcohol on boats... Period


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

j wadd said:


> [/LIST
> Didn't know we were talking about cars but there is a law that *prevents *open containers in cars...





Really? So you are saying that there are no open containers in cars on the roads? There are already laws for drinking and operating a vessel. There are laws about leaving a scene of an accident. Now you are telling me that a law prohibiting alcohol on a boat will prevent things like this?


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Just because some people ignore the law doesn't mean the law shouldn't be in place.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This kind of stuff chaps my butt.Im all about amendment rights but when one chooses to drink alcohol and drive a boat,car,train, plain, whatever forget it man you don't have rights no more your now less than a civilian and belong in a stinky patty wagon drink drive get behind bars not the helm.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a law for almost everything these days and there is always someone willing to break the law. 


Seatbelts is a law not a choice, unless you choose to break the law and not use them.

Lifevest is a choice, unless you are a child under 13 years of age in or on vessels under 26 feet while underway

All the laws in the world will not keep bad things from happening.

Better choices by people would solve most of them, but that ain't going to happen either.

Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.

I just think we already nannied to death by our government.

That's just me.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

j wadd said:


> [/LIST
> Didn't know we were talking about cars but there is a law that prevents open containers in cars... A boat is a little diffrent.. at least in a car you have to choice to wear a seatbelt to prevent being ejected... If the driver of the boat decides to do something stupid and throw you out now you have to worry about drowning etc etc... So yea ill stand by my vote of no alcohol on boats... Period




If you think the boat driver is impaired or will be impaired, don't get on the boat and call the law if you think he is a danger to himself/others. If you CHOOSE to get on a boat with an impaired driver, at least where you PFD.
I for one, tend to enjoy a beer on the ride back to the ramp after a few hours on the water. I'm not driving the boat, so who am I hurting/bothering?
Also, where did it say that either driver was drinking in the first place? Maybe the one who ran was a sober dick and didn't need alcohol to become one.


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Collisions happen because neither party were paying attention and operating there vessel safety drinking or not. More accidents are caused by sober people than drunk people.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't hear about it being alcohol involved. Some people run to avoid liability or embarrassment.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

EFF it, let's ban guns and turn them all in to the government as well. Too many lives at stake to risk it any longer. 
Let's ban all forms of motor transportation except government provided. Again, too much at stake to chance it any longer. Drivers must pass a secret service qualification course.


Â©


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

More laws will solve everything! They have completely stopped DUIs, DWIs, robbery, theft, murder, rape, etc. making a law completely stops everything bad in this country the day it is written. Get real. Who said he wasn't wasted from lunch and did not have a single beer on the boat? How would your magic new law stop this anyway?


â€œCensorship is telling a man he can't have a steak just because a baby can't chew it.â€


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Lets make breaking the law...illegal. 

Making more laws will not fix the problem. It is illegal to do drugs, people still do them. It is illegal to steal, people still steal.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Where's that popcorn picture?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Back to the real issue.......

By USCG Station Galveston
Last evening [5/27], the crew of 25809 responded to a boat collision off Seawolf Park, they transferred a man who had been thrown into the water when a Catamaran power driven vessel collided with a S/V [sailboat]. The man and woman were transported to UTMB with injuries, and the Catamaran Hull left the scene without stopping to aid the occupants of the S/V. If you are in the local area and see a white catamaran (power driven) vessel with heavy bow damage, please call 409-766-5633. Very sad that this boater failed to follow the navigation rules of the road and worse yet, fled the scene.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like a "DWHUA" violation for the power boat operator..


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

j wadd said:


> David I'm with you... No alcohol on the boat period... No matter who's not drinking.... Want beer drink it on land and not in a boat...


Really..? So I must ask, do you not believe yourself could be respobsible with alcohol on your boat..? I mean I bring people on my boat (when I had one and when I have another one) and I didn't drink a thing and let them booze it up. Perfectly safe.

So I have to seriously say that is not the answer to simply ruin it for the responsible ones. You on the side of taking guns up to..?

Very sad deal thought, the peopel in the power boat should be hung.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

boom! said:


> Back to the real issue.......
> 
> By USCG Station Galveston
> Last evening [5/27], the crew of 25809 responded to a boat collision off Seawolf Park, they transferred a man who had been thrown into the water when a Catamaran power driven vessel collided with a S/V [sailboat]. The man and woman were transported to UTMB with injuries, and the Catamaran Hull left the scene without stopping to aid the occupants of the S/V. If you are in the local area and see a white catamaran (power driven) vessel with heavy bow damage, please call 409-766-5633. Very sad that this boater failed to follow the navigation rules of the road and worse yet, fled the scene.


The operator of the catamaran ought to have his arse kicked for leaving the scene. As far as navigation rules of the road go, not enough information was given to say who was at fault. Thats another reason he should have stuck around, no one will know his side of the story or believe it if he is apprehended. I find it hard to believ that no one saw this vessel if it had damage.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Heck no... They are not taking my guns... I don't think.guns help to imear judgment like alcohol use does...as for alcohol on my.boat it'll never happen... For one I do not drink and never have will, and I just don't want it on the boat period.. I believe there is a time and a place for it bit the boat is not one.. that is just my opinion.. everybody has didfrent ones and I'm not saying mine is right... Just saying


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

boom! said:


> Back to the real issue.......
> 
> By USCG Station Galveston
> Last evening [5/27], the crew of 25809 responded to a boat collision off Seawolf Park, they transferred a man who had been thrown into the water when a Catamaran power driven vessel collided with a S/V [sailboat]. The man and woman were transported to UTMB with injuries, and the Catamaran Hull left the scene without stopping to aid the occupants of the S/V. If you are in the local area and see a white catamaran (power driven) vessel with heavy bow damage, please call 409-766-5633. Very sad that this boater failed to follow the navigation rules of the road and worse yet, fled the scene.


I made a thread for the USCG request for info. Hopefully someone sees or knows that boat.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

j wadd said:


> Heck no... They are not taking my guns... I don't think.guns help to imear judgment like alcohol use does...as for alcohol on my.boat it'll never happen... For one I do not drink and never have will, and I just don't want it on the boat period.. I believe there is a time and a place for it bit the boat is not one.. that is just my opinion.. everybody has didfrent ones and I'm not saying mine is right... Just saying


 I have no problem with it on my boats , but I choose not to partake while others lives are in my hands. New laws won't work, you cannot force ppl to apply common sense................if they have to be told it's dangerous your wasting your breathe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FishBurd27 said:


> Really..? So I must ask, do you not believe yourself could be respobsible with alcohol on your boat..? I mean I bring people on my boat (when I had one and when I have another one) and I didn't drink a thing and let them booze it up. Perfectly safe.


Do you really think having your crew all liquored up is perfectly safe? I vote you don't ever get another boat.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It is amateur weekend, we were at Outriggers yesterday and this sailboat was disabled came in heavy on the dock. The guys that more jumped on the boat that was docked to push it off. 30 minutes later Seatow showed up.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

j wadd said:


> Heck no... They are not taking my guns... I don't think.guns help to imear judgment like alcohol use does...as for alcohol on my.boat it'll never happen... For one I do not drink and never have will, and I just don't want it on the boat period.. I believe there is a time and a place for it bit the boat is not one.. that is just my opinion.. everybody has didfrent ones and I'm not saying mine is right... Just saying


I hear yuh and respect that thought. I just dont think laws really do a whole lot. Its teaching reponsibility at a young age. IMO



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Do you really think having your crew all liquored up is perfectly safe? I vote you don't ever get another boat.


Yep. drunk as I can get them, I make them take shots and let them jump off the boat in the ICW while going 50 mph :rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep. More laws. Always the answer. **** statists disgust me.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd have to agree that laws will not solve the problem. Stupid and inexperienced people are the problem. Nothing beats an ice cold beer while reeling in some reds. Boating is dangerous regardless, be prepared for the worst.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder if there were any alcohol related accidents from 1920-1933? I really don't drink enough to give a rat's arse either way these days and when I do it's not in a car or at the helm of a boat. It's actually usually on laundry night (until there is a law against that). I hope that you youngsters get all of the laws and the police state that you are asking for, especially the laws that won't affect you.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

j wadd said:


> David I'm with you... No alcohol on the boat period... No matter who's not drinking.... Want beer drink it on land and not in a boat...


Well, that ought to finish off Carnival for good...


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

boom! said:


> How about quit making more laws for those who obey the laws and operate safely, and go after the ones who don't. :headknock


yes please.. I am tired of all these new laws everyone wants to propose.. we have laws on the books for almost every instance, however no enforcement.. leave us the law abiding citizens alone and go after the law breakers... for a change....sad3sm


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

_As far as navigation rules of the road go, not enough information was given to say who was at fault._

You are right but if the sailboat was under sail it had the row unless it was overtaking the power boat. If the sailboat was under power it is then considered a powerboat and must conform to the powerboat rules of the road. That is if my memory is correct after being out of sailing for over 25 years.


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope everything works out in favor of the ones hit by this idiot... My prayers are with them ... Someone who doesn't know how to operate a boat safely for those with them and around them should not be in boat period.....


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

LaddH said:


> _As far as navigation rules of the road go, not enough information was given to say who was at fault._
> 
> You are right but if the sailboat was under sail it had the row unless it was overtaking the power boat. If the sailboat was under power it is then considered a powerboat and must conform to the powerboat rules of the road. That is if my memory is correct after being out of sailing for over 25 years.


you are pretty close


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

LaddH said:


> _As far as navigation rules of the road go, not enough information was given to say who was at fault._
> 
> You are right but if the sailboat was under sail it had the row unless it was overtaking the power boat. If the sailboat was under power it is then considered a powerboat and must conform to the powerboat rules of the road. That is if my memory is correct after being out of sailing for over 25 years.


 Which all kinda got swept into irrelevancy the second that the PB captain hit the throttle with people in the water..


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep, hopefully there is a special place in hell for that person...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

j wadd said:


> David I'm with you... No alcohol on the boat period... No matter who's not drinking.... Want beer drink it on land and not in a boat...


I agree. Stay home if you want to booze it up. If you want to boat or fish, leave the alcohol at home.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I sure hope they catch this d-bag, the thought of someone getting off scott free makes me sick.

As for the booze, I support no booze on the water laws. There is no doubt the biggest problem out there are incompetent fools, but you simply cannot deny that many BUI incidents would be avoided by treating a craft as we do our vehicles. Will it stop them all? Of course not, but it will some and the one it prevents might save some 2cooler's kid down the line. Not only that, but really do you HAVE to drink to have a good time?


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

j wadd said:


> [/LIST
> Didn't know we were talking about cars but there is a law that prevents open containers in cars... A boat is a little diffrent.. at least in a car you have to choice to wear a seatbelt to prevent being ejected... If the driver of the boat decides to do something stupid and throw you out now you have to worry about drowning etc etc... So yea ill stand by my vote of no alcohol on boats... Period





Do you own a Boat?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ningapleeze said:


> Do you own a Boat?


If he does, he obviously didn't think of the numerous personal choices involved. 
If said person in his scenario were wearing there life jacket, problem solved. Nothing wrong but getting wet.
Edit:but hey, let's go full libtard and protect everyone from themselves.

Â©


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

The sailboat has the ROW unless it's clearly under power, regardless the cat had a duty to render assistance. I suspect ETOH was involved. Boating under the influence and leaving the scene of an accident should result in jail time. No need for new laws, these are already on the books.
Another reason I keep my boat in drydock on holiday weekends. Very sad.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

ningapleeze said:


> Do you own a Boat?


Yep... Now how is that relevant to the topic


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

j wadd said:


> Yep... Now how is that relevant to the topic


Is is your boat?, or your Daddy's boat?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Memorial Day and July 4th are two weekends I keep as far away as possible from boating waters. Every jerk who owns a boat within 500 miles takes
their boat out and zips around running over and into everything in sight.

You will never see me on the water during those times. I want to live!


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

ningapleeze said:


> Is is your boat?, or your Daddy's boat?


Mine now Wth is your point?? Couldn't tell ya if my.dad had a boat seeing we don't speak


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

j wadd said:


> Mine now Wth is your point?? Couldn't tell ya if my.dad had a boat seeing we don't speak


What kind of boat is it?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

ningapleeze said:


> What kind of boat is it?


Pro sports.... You wanna know what color my undies are too??? I mean seriously.. what are you trying to get at. Here


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

kneekap said:


> Memorial Day and July 4th are two weekends I keep as far away as possible from boating waters. Every jerk who owns a boat within 500 miles takes
> their boat out and zips around running over and into everything in sight.
> 
> You will never see me on the water during those times. I want to live!


Made the mistake of trying to go out fishing yesterday. It looked like the boating scene from Caddyshack out in front of Jamaica Beach.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> How about quit making more laws for those who obey the laws and operate safely, and go after the ones who don't. :headknock


Exactly.

TH


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You'd get a lot more bang for your buck outlawing dumbasses instead of outlawing alcohol..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> You'd get a lot more bang for your buck outlawing dumbasses instead of outlawing alcohol..


It would almost become lonely on the water if that passed.

Â©


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here is a link to a book I sure wish more 'new boaters' would take the time to read before they venture out on the water

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/735851.Chapman_Piloting_Seamanship_Small_Boat_Handling


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> It would almost become lonely on the water if that passed.
> 
> Â©


I don't have a problem with that...


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

j wadd said:


> Pro sports.... You wanna know what color my undies are too??? I mean seriously.. what are you trying to get at. Here


Do you always Potlick when you see people on fish? Or is it only occasional?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

ningapleeze said:


> Do you always Potlick when you see people on fish? Or is it only occasional?


and when did this take place?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

The sailing vessel was under machinery power with a small 8hp kicker. It was reported that the cc turned into them. GOOD NEWS TP&W has found a boat in the area with hull damage to the bow. This was reported by 11news. I hope it is true and get thrown under the jail.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok... Here we go,
(deep breath)
So, there was a collision with a power boat and sailing vessel near seawolf this memorial day weekend, i am relieved to hear no one was killed although there were injuries which is unfortunate. The power boat is both a fool and a coward for fleeing the scene. It does not matter who was at fault here as i have seen both the kid in his daddy's party boat as well as the sail boat captain that shouldn't be allowed to own a set of floaties in the public pool much less a sailing vessel. What DOES matter however is that there was an incident with injury that should have been handled differently. Laws against alcohol on boats wont help anything as neither will open container laws in boats or cars, or gun laws, or any of that. Only thing this thread is missing is someone blaming Obama.'
What would help is required boaters safety courses and much tougher punishments for dumbassery. If your on the water is like the unwritten rule, just be courteous, pay attention and see the situation ahead, act accordingly, and if you don't know what to do get out of the way until its clear and you can do what ever you want to. (boaters courses should help this) I have fallen victim to the sport yacht doing 25 knots pulling into the turtle club/cabo and waking my jon boat with 4-5 foot wake. Not fun. 
Until alcohol has been named a factor we can't pass any judgement here however i am sure we all can agree one day something will have to be done to raise awareness on the water, well... awareness or IQ, either will work. Just be safe out there, and always remember if any thing happens treat others as you would like to be treated. Its only right. 
thoughts and prayers to the injured boaters.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

http://m.click2houston.com/news/boa...off/-/16714936/20322524/-/a4louu/-/index.html


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

You've got to be a real piece of garbage to leave the scene with some guy in the water. I wouldn't care if I was wasted or had a kilo of coke on board. I would have jumped in and helped out.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's got to be Obamas fault. They were prob high of gov weed they bought with food stamps. While we are at it lets ban all motorized boats so there is no more accidents. And sail boats because they are even harder to handle to a untrained person. We can hold on to kayaks for now but only with pontoons do they can't flip cus that is dangerous also.


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

Well if the boat the wardens questioned is the right boat and there were 4 people aboard it shouldnt take long for a conviction.. with 4 people involved at least one of them is gonna be looking to save themself. .

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lots of RINOs in this thread.


Hopefully they sailer will be ok.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

The news is reporting The CG and TPWD wardens have found and captured the boat that failed to stop and render aid in the GYB. No word on the crew's capture yet.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gman1772 said:


> The news is reporting The CG and TPWD wardens have found and captured the boat that failed to stop and render aid in the GYB. No word on the crew's capture yet.


Lock em up!!


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

I am a USCG Licensed captain. Why does it seem that law enforcement messes with us licenced and legal guys, But they leave the turds floating alone....


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

They got him. From the TPWD Gamewarden Facebook page:

Texas Parks and Wildlife Department game wardens have filed felony charges against a Galveston man accused of failing to stop and render aid while operating a motorboat that collided ...with a sailboat in the Galveston Channel Sunday night.

Dustin Paul Lunsford, born Sept. 5, 1984, of 2121 Strand Street in Galveston, has been charged with violating section 31.104 of the state Parks and Wildlife Code, a felony punishable by 2-to-10 years in jail and $2,000-to-$10,000 in possible fines.

Yesterday, after talking with boat owners at the Galveston Yacht Basin, game wardens located a damaged vessel they believe to be the motorboat that struck the sailboat Sunday night.

The two occupants of the sailboat were taken to the University of Texas at Galveston Medical Branch Hospital Sunday night. Injured were Scott Perry, 50, and Celia Stastny, 68, both of Galveston. Perry was reported in serious condition over the weekend in the hospitalâ€™s intensive care unit. Stastny also was hospitalized, but with less serious injuries.

The incident occurred between 9 and 9:30 p.m. just past Seawolf Fishing Pier off Galveston Island.

Game Warden Jaime Pendlebury of Galveston, who is investigating the incident, says a motorboat struck the 27-foot sailboat on its starboard side, knocking a hole in the back quarter of the vessel.

Pendlebury said the motorboat sped away after the collision. Perry, who had been operating the sailboat under motor power, was thrown into the water. Stastny had been standing near the entrance to the cabin at the time of impact and was knocked into the cabin.

Pendlebury said Stastny pulled Perry from the water, and then used a cell phone to call 911. The U.S. Coast Guard responded to the scene, got the injured couple to the hospital and towed the damaged sailboat back to the Galveston Yacht Basin, where it had been moored.

Game wardens are continuing to investigate the case, including whether alcohol consumption may have been involved.

Meanwhile, game wardens were busy across the state during the Memorial Day weekend, including investigating multiple cases of Boating While Intoxicated (BWI), a major cause of boating accidents and fatalities.

Statewide, from Friday-Monday, May 24-27, Texas game wardens worked multiple drowning recovery operations, including search and rescue and victim recovery related to the San Antonio flood, as well as boat accident investigations. Game wardens arrested 63 suspects for boating while intoxicated and two for driving while intoxicated.

Officials stressed three key tips to avoid accidents and save lives: avoid drinking alcohol while operating a boat, wear a life jacket and take a boater education course.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dang Capt. Chris it appears the members didn't like your first post! LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Capt.Chris said:


> I am a USCG Licensed captain. Why does it seem that law enforcement messes with us licenced and legal guys, But they leave the turds floating alone....


Please elaborate on who the "turds" are.

Â©


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

They even pulled the boat into a slip and left it. They are idiots all around. Lock em up.

I feel almost obligated to help anyone in trouble any time. Much less an actual accident that u cause!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

